# Micro algae eaters



## tiger15 (12 Sep 2020)

Here is a video of the world of micros that shows a matured tank has many micro  algae eaters.


----------



## tiger15 (13 Sep 2020)

If we wonder why we have new tank syndrome: brown diatom, bacterial boom, or green water (euglena).  It’s part of cycling.  Once a tank is matured, they become food for micro feeders.


----------



## hypnogogia (13 Sep 2020)

Given that we filter the water, is there a risk that using too much of the wrong media (ie floss) could filter these out of the water?


----------



## zozo (13 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Given that we filter the water, is there a risk that using too much of the wrong media (ie floss) could filter these out of the water?



They are too small for that... I find cherry shrimps in the closed bottom part of my sump... The only way to get in there is for the fry to get through all the media... Through or alongside the sponges then travel a labyrinth through all the media to get to the bottom part. And there they stay feeding of the gunk etc. in it. Also found shrimp in the last compartment beyond the last very fine polishing sponge that's squeezed in pretty tight... I guess they do not mind spending a day or so to squeeze themselves past this one. 

And newborn cherry shrimp be a tad bigger than microbes...


----------



## zozo (13 Sep 2020)

Vampyrellas! 😂 🥰


----------



## dw1305 (13 Sep 2020)

Hi all,





tiger15 said:


> It’s part of cycling. Once a tank is matured, they become food for micro feeders.


This is the process <"Dr Stephan Tanner"> talks about in <"Aquarium biofiltration">.

cheers Darrel


----------

